# STEREO 120 HPC TM 29 (2020) Welche Rahmengröße??



## anhmar (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und brauche eueren Rat. Ich finde das oben genannte Fahrrad sehr schick, jedoch ist es gerade in der Corona-Krise schwierig verschiedene Größen der Fahrräder zu testen.

Ich bin 179cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Welche Rahmegröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Grüße und Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## -oli- (13. April 2020)

Hi,

ich hab das 140er  Hybrid in 18".
Bin 174cm und hab ca. 80cm Schritthöhe. Komme super damit klar.

Musst au die Überstandshöhe beachten, die wäre bei nem 20" Rahmen vielleicht schon bei deiner Beinlänge zu hoch.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (13. April 2020)

Servus

@anhmar  da wir ungefähr gleich grooss sind und gleiche schritt länge haben bist auf 18 wohl sehr gut aufgehoben ich fühle mich damit auch wohl auf trails durch den wald un längere touren!20 wäre mir persönlich nicht zu lang aber da kommt das zum tragen was Oli hier schon erwähnt hat die schritt bzw sitz freiheit reicht dan eventuell(mir auf keinen fall) nicht un genau die ist ja wichtig! auch wenn mit tiefem sattel ordentlich fahren willst! en höheren lenker en kürzeren oder längeren vorabu ist nie en problem ein zu hoher rahmen schon

aber so doof es auch ist musst das echt probefahren weil je nach körperbau kurze beine /langer oberkörper oder anderst herum das immer anderst empfunden wird


----------



## anhmar (13. April 2020)

Danke für die Hilfestellung.
Ich muss wohl oder übel noch ein paar Wochen warten um eine Runde damit in einem Fahrradladen zu fahren.
 ich denke schon auch, dass ih mit einem 18er gut bedient bin.

Ich bin jetzt 7 Jahre ein Cube Aim Hardtail (Bj. 2013) in 21er Rahmengröße gefahren und fande es immer zu groß


----------



## stratt (14. April 2020)

Hm, wenn deine Maße stimmen, scheints mir du bist ein Sitzriese. 
Da würde ich dir gänzlich von Cube abraten. Meine Freundin hat genau deine Maße und hat sich mal auf mein 20" Stereo 120 HPC TM gesetzt und das sah komisch aus. Viel zu kurz, saß da fast aufrecht drauf. 18" würden das nur viel schlimmer machen. Bin 182cm mit 87cm SL und würde nicht im Traum 18" nehmen, wenn eher 22" (aber nicht bei Cube, da nicht wirklich länger dann).
Mondraker, Last, Kona,... die haben lange Räder, in diesem Fall nicht weil es hipp und modern ist sondern bei manchen Körpermaßen einfach notwendig ist ein langes Rad zu nehmen.


----------



## anhmar (14. April 2020)

Ich habe auf dieser Seite eine Berechnung durchgeführt:






						Fahrrad Sitzposition | Fahrrad XXL
					

Nur mit der richtigen Sitzposition macht das Radfahren uneingeschränkt Spaß. Hier erfährst du, wie du die optimale Sitzposition für dein Fahrrad findest.



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				




Ich komme bei meinen Werten auf 0,45 und bin laut der Tabelle sogar ein ganz leichter Langbeiner wie Sitzriese, aber noch im Normalbereich hmmm.....


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (21. April 2020)

Servus, bin mit 177 und einer 81er Schrittlänge mit dem 18“ sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Digitalex (20. November 2020)

Hey Leute,
habe das eben hier gelesen und habe leider das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit anderen Werten.
Wäre cool, wenn ihr eure Einschätzung kundtun könntet.

1,84cm Körpergröße und 89cm Schrittlänge
Fahrrad XXL sagt L, Cube sagt zwischen L und XL, Rabe sagt XL

Was meint ihr? Habe mal Sitzrohr ausgerechnet und bin von 12cm Dropper Post Aufbauhöhe mit Sattel ausgegangen, da komme ich bei XL auf gerade mal 2cm Auszug, bei L wären es 7cm.

Was meint ihr? Danke für eure Einschätzung. Klar würde ich am liebsten Testfahren aber das ist momentan leider so eine Sache.


----------



## stratt (20. November 2020)

Ich fahre mit 182cm, 87cm L. Leichte Sattelüberhöhung mit einem Spacer (5mm). 
Würde XL nehmen für Touren, L für sportlicheres Fahren. So von der Tendenz.


----------



## jake (20. November 2020)

184/90 und L könnte auch XL fahren fühle mich aber auf L wohler


----------



## Digitalex (20. November 2020)

Das ist gut! Haltung ist dann eher aufrecht oder? Komme vom Enduro und will mehr Tour/Uphill und Trails fahren. Wäre eine nicht so sportliche Position lieber. Sollte dann L kaufen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

